

Psychopathy's Double Edge - tokenadult
http://chronicle.com/article/The-Psychopath-Makeover/135160/

======
cafard
'I often have tender, concerned feelings for people less fortunate than me.'

There are many persons who concern themselves with the less fortunate but
would tend to answer this question with "What?" Samuel Johnson was a very
generous man, but said one should beware of these feeling people who will pay
you with feelings.

